# visa on arrival



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

hi,
is a return ticket required for visa on arrival? additionally how long does it take? do they need photos..insurance etc?


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

been visiting my husband for the past 3 years and never have been asked for a return ticket, insurance etc. on arrival. hope this is of help


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rj.uk said:


> been visiting my husband for the past 3 years and never have been asked for a return ticket, insurance etc. on arrival. hope this is of help


additionally, a number of people staying in Dubai do so on visit visa. They just go out of the country and come back (usually by road) and get their visit visas renewed. Don't think they have return tickets


----------

